# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  HELP: Understanding footing reinforcement detail

## cube3

Hi all
My first time looking at structural drawings and wanting to understand the detail required for my footings 
QUERY 1: Strip Footings to Perimeter (300W x 600D)    1. Drawing says T&B Bar: 3-L11TM (Or 3-N12) - is this the 200mm wide, 3 bar trench mesh 11mm thick? 
2. How high do the stirrups have to be? 600mm or do i need clearance from bottom and top
3. Do I need to sit the reo cages on chairs?
4. What does the N-12 @ 400 grouting mean? Does this mean i need to put a N-12 bar every 400mm between the 2 bricks and infill the cavity with grout?  QUERY 2: Brick Pad Footings    1. Drawing says N-16 @ 200 with 300 COG EW - what does this mean? I don't understand what the reinforcement detail required is
2. Do i only need reinforcement on the bottom and therefore no stirrups are required?   Really appreciate any insight/knowledge/tips!!!!! Thanks all

----------


## cherub

QUERY 1: Strip Footings to Perimeter (300W x 600D)
1. Drawing says T&B Bar: 3-L11TM (Or 3-N12) - is this the 200mm wide, 3 bar trench mesh 11mm thick?  Yes 
2. How high do the stirrups have to be? 600mm or do i need clearance from bottom and top Normally 50mm clearance 
3. Do I need to sit the reo cages on chairs? You could use Trench mesh supports 
4. What does the N-12 @ 400 grouting mean? Does this mean i need to put a N-12 bar every 400mm between the 2 bricks and infill the cavity with grout? Yes, i would ask if you can chemset after concrete  
 QUERY 2: Brick Pad Footings 1. Drawing says N-16 @ 200 with 300 COG EW - what does this mean? I don't understand what the reinforcement detail required is 16mm bar at 200mm centers with 90deg bend at both ends (COG, center of gravity), then you have 16mm bars perpendicular (length of trench) tie at intersections 
2. Do i only need reinforcement on the bottom and therefore no stirrups are required? Do you mean chairs?, would use plastic chairs, check cover needed

----------

